# anyone heard how they did on Local 3 Nyc test??



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nobody passed.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nobody passed.


 
Thats not Funny


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

I just called and I asked when would I get a letter saying if i passed or not. the guy asked and said they said everyone will be getting a letter for an interview. So I guess they will add up the scores after the 2. We'll see. The interview will be a breeze. I've done it before and I'm good meeting and talking to people in that atmosphere.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Relax then...


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Relax then...


 
Its all good


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Its all good


What do you got, butterflys or something? :laughing:

On a side note, last night I hear a guy at work got pinched for drinking about 2 weeks prior, it's his 2nd time. Was told they'll let him rehab again (go to the farm for a month) but this time he has to pay for it. He doesn't have the 20 grand for the treatment center, so... >POOF< he lost a $85,000.00 job.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Last I heard there is a hiring freeze for apprentices.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 7, 2009)

My interview is actually today @ 5pm i took the test the same time you did back in may - good luck to anybody else who is going today :thumbsup:


----------



## tank728 (Jul 1, 2009)

How did your interview go? What questions did they as you?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

tank728 said:


> How did your interview go? What questions did they as you?


#1 Question they ask all prospects is "Do you spit or swallow."


----------



## vince83 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Local 3/apprenticeship*

the only people who are getting in the local 3 are the people who scored very high or people who got connects...evry1 goes on the interview and their gonna ask you the same question they ask evry1 else who goes on the interview..."do you know anyone who works in the local 3"???...its kinda funny


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

vince83 said:


> the only people who are getting in the local 3 are the people who scored very high or people who got connects...evry1 goes on the interview and their gonna ask you the same question they ask evry1 else who goes on the interview..."do you know anyone who works in the local 3"???...its kinda funny


I don't think they would invite 10,000 people to the interview part. Only if you passed the written part. I went today had mine at 4pm and there was maybe a total of 100 people in the room if that much. i got called around 4:30pm, I kinda knew what to expect from before a table of 4 guys. So when i went up to the table I shook each one of there hands and said "nice to meet you" then sat down.(after the interview I thanked them and shook each of their hands again) I think i did well they asked me ?'s about why i wanna be in the local and then i went on from there explaining on how i would be a better apprentice this time around cause I've done it before then they asked me where did i work i explained where and what i did. there was one point where i got them laughing at a ? i answered the one guy asked if there were any hot girls at the job i was at now "I said offcoruse i work at a Tiki Bar on the beach" The one ? i didn't get asked was if i knew anyone from the union. All in all I think i did real well now its time to wait.


----------



## vince83 (Jul 16, 2009)

i got my interview on wednesday nite at 6pm?...u said their were 100 people??...did u wait long til they called your name??...i went on this interview bin 2004 and they pretty much wanna know why u wanna be n the local 3 and its also a big plus if u know alot about the local 3 already...they rather here why u wanna be an electrician n not cuz this is the only job available 4 u at this time....any other questions they asked u tht would be good for me to know b4 i go?....u bring a resume??


----------



## MzShock (Jul 21, 2009)

sopranocaponyc said:


> has anyone heard how they did on Local 3 Nyc test, I took mine May 18th and hav'nt gotten the letter saying I passed yet. Was just curious how long does it take.


 I took my test in May and recieved a letter for an interview today at 4pm.

Good Luck


----------



## vince83 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Local 3 call backs??*

Would anyone know how soon after your interview will you get a call back??...i had my interview last wednesday


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

vince83 said:


> Would anyone know how soon after your interview will you get a call back??...i had my interview last wednesday


 
how did it go? how many people were there. I would guess the next class would start school at the earliest sept. if not then then in late Jan.


----------



## vince83 (Jul 16, 2009)

It wasnt to bad...took abt 10-15 mins tops...u hadda sign in at the table and fill this sheet out which i really didnt kno wat purpose of it was....then ud wait in a room with other people until they called ur name...ull go into this small auditorioum like place where theres like 10 tables n 4 interviews each table interviewing other people..it was kinda loud so make sure u speak up n speak slow..i started talkin to fast i dunno y i guess i got a lil overwhelmed but i relaxed n slow down...people were cool..not to harsh..wear n suit n look sharp n smile..i hadda lady at my table so i charmed her a lil n i got a smile outta her : )....... good luck


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Less than 10% of the interviewees are being considered.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Less than 10% of the interviewees are being considered.


Where Did you get that info. So they only interviewed people that passed the test right, IMO no way they gonna do 10,000 interviews.


----------



## tank728 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am very excited, I just got my request for the physical last week, and are scheduled to go this week.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

has anyone heard from local 3 as far as how did on thier interview. I took mine in July still havn't heard any word yet!


----------



## drizt27 (Aug 6, 2009)

I took the physical and went to the school orientation last week. the only letter i got was from empire state college telling me to come in for orientation ..for school..i havent received anything from local 3 itself ...yet...but i figure if they want me to go to school ...its a good sign


----------



## Day (Sep 1, 2009)

how long did the letter for the physical from Local 3 come before the Empire State College acceptance letter??


----------



## alloutmotor (Aug 19, 2009)

Day said:


> how long did the letter for the physical from Local 3 come before the Empire State College acceptance letter??



i never received a letter from empire state only a phone call stating i missed the first orientation  but it was at least a week or so after my physical


----------



## vince83 (Jul 16, 2009)

fuk the local 3 and that dumb ass union...from wht i hear its not worth 5 years of anyone's time..ur constantly getting laid off n the apprentices only get paid like 8 dollars and houe n then u gg to school at night n study n do papers, etc, etc, etc....and finally when u finish ur apprenticeship u get laid off...good luck to all of u...ur gonna need it


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

vince83 said:


> fuk the local 3 and that dumb ass union...from wht i hear its not worth 5 years of anyone's time..ur constantly getting laid off n the apprentices only get paid like 8 dollars and houe n then u gg to school at night n study n do papers, etc, etc, etc....and finally when u finish ur apprenticeship u get laid off...good luck to all of u...ur gonna need it


Your an idiot for listening to what everybody tells you. And the 8 bucks an hour thing is a lie but oh well one less ignorant brother in the local!


----------



## vince83 (Jul 16, 2009)

ur a **** so shut ur mouth...i know at least 10 people who been there for 30 years who tell me dun waste ur time


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

vince83 said:


> ur a **** so shut ur mouth...i know at least 10 people who been there for 30 years who tell me dun waste ur time


 
I am far from an a$$hole I am a member of the local you are talking about. I know at least 30 people who would say otherwise. Some of them in the business for 30+ years as well.

The fact of the matter is that not everybody on the bench sucks. There isn't full employment and probably never will be again. Things have changed alot from the way they were years ago. Big business and administration after administration unfriendly to organized labor is to blame for that. Commercial construction comes in cycles thats its nature.

You are in no position however to spread lies about wages or discourage anybody from choosing a career with the local. You aren't a member so you do not have any firsthand knowledge of the employment situation or anything else for that matter.

Were you accepted after the test? You were excited in your previous posts. If so what changed?

btw........ 4th year apps make 20.60 an hour under the old contract and 17 under the new contract. MIJs make 25 and change. Thats more than some non union mechanics plus the bennies that kick in after the first 6 months of the apprenticeship make that a nice deal. Full medical,dental eye coverage, 401k, HRA fund just to name a few. oh plus a pension.


----------



## vince83 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im in my first year in the operating engineer union Local 30...Its a way better union and I have alot more going for me and I will def make 10 times more money than a electrician would...I wont ever get laid off because i just got it like that....dude dont even bother...you wouldnt understand


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Good for you just don't come here and rag on the local. some guys don't "got it like that" and local 3 would be a step in the right direction towards good wages.....
eventually your ego will be deflated tough guy. until then...........


----------



## vince83 (Jul 16, 2009)

nothing here will ever be deflated....go talk ur spiritual sh--t somewhere else...let it be


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

vince83 said:


> Im in my first year in the operating engineer union Local 30...Its a way better union and I have alot more going for me and I will def make 10 times more money than a electrician would...I wont ever get laid off because i just got it like that....dude dont even bother...you wouldnt understand



10 times more than an electrician? Wow. That sounds great. You guy's must have really pulled one over on the contractors to get that high of a jump in pay. Considering that Local 30, depending on what exactly you do, only make anywhere from 1 to 10 dollars more an hour than electricians. But hey what do I know. 

And and BTW since you seem to be one of the disgruntled types that didn't get in because you don't have a so called "hook". Let me let you in on a secret... there is no such thing as getting in because you have a hook anymore. Those days are long gone. I didn't know anyone when I got in and as a matter of fact, in my class only a handful knew anyone. 

So maybe it was because of YOU and only YOU that you failed to get in.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

vince83 said:


> nothing here will ever be deflated....go talk ur spiritual sh--t somewhere else...let it be


 
ok Ill let it be just because you said so. ok? cause "you got it like that"
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Whats the age limit if any? I'm 39 and considering 3 for a fulltime gig and then do my island work during off hours and sub it out. I want those bennies.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Whats the age limit if any? I'm 39 and considering 3 for a fulltime gig and then do my island work during off hours and sub it out. I want those bennies.



There is no age limit. So long as you pass the written test, interview and physical you should be good to go.

Just so you know... per last contract... apprentice time no longer counts towards your pension years. And 2 to 3 nights of school (depending on your year) may interfere with your off hours.


----------

